# [solved] emerge probleme (xterm, xorg-server, xorg-x11)

## gentoo_usr

Die Installation diverser Pakete wie z.B. xorg-server, xorg-x11, xterm uvm. wird während der Installation abgebrochen. 

Trotz einiger Recherche kann ich das Problem nicht finden. 

Untenstehen sind meine make.conf und die .Log Datei von xterm.

meine make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe" 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vga nv"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local"

#source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

USE="X qt3 qt4 kde a52 aac ipw4965 alsa arts midi gtk apm cdr curl cups dbus gps xinerama dts crypt 

dvd dvb dvdr jpeg xosd mp3 mpeg opengl png unicode usb oss truetype win32codecs java clamd

pam xine xvid hal nptl lirc mad mozilla msn apm vcd spell mplayer quicktime acpi bzip2 cdaudio clamav dri

firefox festival rar amr wxwindows tiff gif ntfs v4l bluetooth irmc pdf xvmc nsplugin 

gzip ffmpeg 3dnow libgcrypt ipod javascript python rss szip wifi xv nv zlib"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Die emerge log von xterm

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xterm-237.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-terms/xterm-237/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-terms/xterm-237/work/xterm-237 ...

 * econf: updating xterm-237/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating xterm-237/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/etc --with-x --with-utempter --disable-setuid --disable-full-tgetent --disable-imake --disable-narrowproto --enable-ansi-color --enable-256-color --enable-broken-osc --enable-broken-st --enable-load-vt-fonts --enable-i18n --enable-wide-chars --enable-doublechars --enable-warnings --enable-tcap-query --enable-logging --enable-dabbrev --with-app-defaults=/usr/share/X11/app-defaults --x-libraries=/usr/lib --enable-toolbar --enable-freetype --enable-luit --enable-mini-luit --without-Xaw3d --disable-paste64 --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configuring for linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for executable suffix... 

checking for object suffix... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for mawk... no

checking for gawk... gawk

checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for tdlint... no

checking for lint... no

checking for alint... no

checking for AIX... no

checking for POSIXized ISC... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... -DCC_HAS_PROTOS

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -U and -D options work together... yes

checking if we must define _GNU_SOURCE... yes

checking if SIGWINCH is defined... yes

checking for ncurses/term.h... no

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for sys/ttydefaults.h... yes

checking for term.h... yes

checking for termios.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for wchar.h... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking for nl_langinfo and CODESET... yes

checking for signal global datatype... volatile sig_atomic_t

checking for size_t in <sys/types.h> or <stdio.h>... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for time_t... yes

checking for mode_t... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for off_t... yes

checking for bcopy... yes

checking for gethostname... yes

checking for getlogin... yes

checking for memmove... yes

checking for putenv... yes

checking for sched_yield... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for strftime... yes

checking for tcgetattr... yes

checking for waitpid... yes

checking for wcswidth... yes

checking for wcwidth... yes

checking for memmove... (cached) yes

checking for lastlog.h... yes

checking for paths.h... yes

checking for lastlog path... _PATH_LASTLOG

checking for utmp implementation... utmp

checking if utmp.ut_host is declared... yes

checking if utmp.ut_syslen is declared... no

checking if utmp.ut_name is declared... ut_name

checking for exit-status in utmp... ut_exit.e_exit

checking if utmp.ut_xtime is declared... yes

checking if utmp.ut_session is declared... yes

checking if utmp is SYSV flavor... yes

checking for lastlog.h... (cached) yes

checking for struct lastlog... yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking if POSIX saved-ids are supported... yes

checking if we want full tgetent function... no

checking for tgetent function... -lncurses

checking for directory to install resource files... /usr/share/X11/app-defaults

checking for directory to install icons... '$(exec_prefix)/share/pixmaps'

checking if you want to install desktop files... yes

checking for desktop-file-install... yes

checking for install-permissions reference... xterm

checking for xterm... no

checking for xterm... no

checking for symbolic link to create to xterm... xterm

checking if you want to disable setuid... yes

checking if you want to disable setgid... no

checking if you want to run xterm setuid to a given user... no

checking if you want to run xterm setgid to match utmp/utmpx file... no

checking if you want to link with utempter... yes

checking if we can link with utempter library... yes

checking if external errno is declared... yes

checking if external errno exists... no

checking for explicit tty group name... auto...

checking for tty group name... tty

checking if we may use the tty group... yes

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking for POSIX wait functions... yes

checking if external sys_nerr is declared... yes

checking if external sys_nerr exists... yes

checking if external sys_errlist is declared... yes

checking if external sys_errlist exists... yes

checking for termios.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for X11/Intrinsic.h... yes

checking if we should define SYSV... no

checking for elf_begin in -lelf... no

checking for X... libraries /usr/lib, headers 

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for XOpenDisplay... no

checking for XOpenDisplay in -lX11... yes

checking for XtAppInitialize... no

checking for XtAppInitialize in -lXt... yes

checking for X11/DECkeysym.h... yes

checking for X11/Sunkeysym.h... yes

checking for X11/XF86keysym.h... yes

checking for X11/Xpoll.h... yes

checking if you want to link with Xaw 3d library... no

checking if you want to link with neXT Athena library... no

checking if you want to link with Athena-Plus library... no

checking for XextCreateExtension in -lXext... yes

checking for X11/Xaw/SimpleMenu.h... yes

checking for XawSimpleMenuAddGlobalActions in -lXaw -lXmu... yes

checking for X11/Xpoll.h... (cached) yes

checking for declaration of fd_set... sys/types.h

checking for declaration of fd_mask... sys/types.h

checking for IRIX 6.5 baud-rate redefinitions... no

checking for grantpt... yes

checking for XKB Bell extension... yes

checking for Xutf8LookupString... yes

checking if you want narrow prototypes for X libraries... no

checking if we should use imake to help... no

checking for default terminal-id... vt100

checking for default terminal-type... xterm

checking for private terminfo-directory... none

checking if you want active-icons... yes

checking if you want ANSI color... yes

checking if you want 16 colors like aixterm... yes

checking if you want 256 colors... yes

checking if you want blinking cursor... yes

checking if you want to ignore Linux's broken palette-strings... yes

checking if you want to allow broken string-terminators... yes

checking if you want printable 128-159... yes

checking if you want bold colors mapped like IBM PC... yes

checking if you want separate color-classes... yes

checking if you want color-mode enabled by default... yes

checking if you want support for color highlighting... yes

checking if you want support for doublesize characters... yes

checking if you want fallback-support for box characters... yes

checking if you want to allow spawning new xterms... no

checking if you want to use FreeType library... yes

checking if you specified -D/-I options for FreeType... no

checking if you specified -L/-l options for FreeType... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for /usr/bin/pkg-config cflags... -I/usr/include/freetype2  

checking for /usr/bin/pkg-config libs...  -lXft -lXrender -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lz -lX11  

checking if we can link with FreeType libraries... yes

checking for XftDrawCharSpec... yes

checking for XftDrawSetClip... yes

checking for XftDrawSetClipRectangles... yes

checking if you want support for HP-style function keys... no

checking if you want support for SCO-style function keys... no

checking if you want support for Sun-style function keys... yes

checking if you want support for internationalization... yes

checking if you want support for initial-erase setup... yes

checking if you want support for input-method... yes

checking if X libraries support input-method... yes

checking if you want support for load-vt-fonts... yes

checking if you want support for logging... yes

checking if you want to allow logging via a pipe... no

checking if you want support for iconify/maximize translations... yes

checking if you want NumLock to override keyboard tables... yes

checking if you want support for get/set of base64 selection data... no

checking if you want support for pty-handshaking... yes

checking if you want support for mouse in readline applications... no

checking if you want support for regular-expression selections... yes

checking if you want to use PCRE for regular-expressions... no

checking for regular-expression headers... regex.h

checking if you want support for right-scrollbar... yes

checking if you want check for redundant name-change... yes

checking if you want support for session management... yes

checking if you want to use termcap function-keys... yes

checking if you want to use termcap-query/report... yes

checking if you want support for tek4014... yes

checking if you want pulldown menus with a toolbar... yes

checking if you want VT52 emulation... yes

checking if you want to use mini-luit/Latin9 built-in support... yes

checking if you want to use luit... yes

checking for luit... /usr/bin/luit

checking if you want wide-character support... yes

checking if you want dynamic-abbreviation support... yes

checking if you want DECterm Locator support... no

checking if you want VT420 rectangle support... yes

checking if you want -ziconbeep option... yes

checking if you want debugging traces... no

checking if you want to test memory leaks... no

checking if you want to see long compiling messages... yes

checking if you want magic cookie emulation... no

checking for tigetstr... yes

checking if you want to turn on gcc warnings... yes

configure: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc __attribute__ directives...

... scanf

... printf

... unused

... noreturn

checking version of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... 4.1.2

checking if this is really Intel C compiler... no

configure: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc warning options...

... -Wbad-function-cast

... -Wcast-align

... -Wcast-qual

... -Winline

... -Wmissing-declarations

... -Wmissing-prototypes

... -Wnested-externs

... -Wpointer-arith

... -Wshadow

... -Wstrict-prototypes

... -Wundef

... -Wdeclaration-after-statement

... -Wextra

... -Wno-unknown-pragmas

... -Wswitch-enum

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating xtermcfg.h

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I. -I. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/include/freetype2  -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DOSMAJORVERSION=2 -DOSMINORVERSION=6  -D_GNU_SOURCE -DXTSTRINGDEFINES  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -W -Wall -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wno-unknown-pragmas -Wswitch-enum -c ./button.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I. -I. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/include/freetype2  -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DOSMAJORVERSION=2 -DOSMINORVERSION=6  -D_GNU_SOURCE -DXTSTRINGDEFINES  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -W -Wall -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wno-unknown-pragmas -Wswitch-enum -c ./cachedGCs.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I. -I. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/include/freetype2  -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DOSMAJORVERSION=2 -DOSMINORVERSION=6  -D_GNU_SOURCE -DXTSTRINGDEFINES  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -W -Wall -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wno-unknown-pragmas -Wswitch-enum -c ./charproc.c

./charproc.c: In function 'in_put':

./charproc.c:3286: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned

./charproc.c:3292: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I. -I. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/include/freetype2  -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DOSMAJORVERSION=2 -DOSMINORVERSION=6  -D_GNU_SOURCE -DXTSTRINGDEFINES  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -W -Wall -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wno-unknown-pragmas -Wswitch-enum -c ./charsets.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I. -I. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/include/freetype2  -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DOSMAJORVERSION=2 -DOSMINORVERSION=6  -D_GNU_SOURCE -DXTSTRINGDEFINES  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -W -Wall -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wno-unknown-pragmas -Wswitch-enum -c ./cursor.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I. -I. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/include/freetype2  -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DOSMAJORVERSION=2 -DOSMINORVERSION=6  -D_GNU_SOURCE -DXTSTRINGDEFINES  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -W -Wall -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wno-unknown-pragmas -Wswitch-enum -c ./data.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I. -I. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/include/freetype2  -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DOSMAJORVERSION=2 -DOSMINORVERSION=6  -D_GNU_SOURCE -DXTSTRINGDEFINES  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -W -Wall -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wno-unknown-pragmas -Wswitch-enum -c ./doublechr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I. -I. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/include/freetype2  -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DOSMAJORVERSION=2 -DOSMINORVERSION=6  -D_GNU_SOURCE -DXTSTRINGDEFINES  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -W -Wall -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wno-unknown-pragmas -Wswitch-enum -c ./fontutils.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I. -I. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/include/freetype2  -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DOSMAJORVERSION=2 -DOSMINORVERSION=6  -D_GNU_SOURCE -DXTSTRINGDEFINES  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -W -Wall -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wno-unknown-pragmas -Wswitch-enum -c ./input.c

In file included from ./input.c:74:

/usr/include/X11/XF86keysym.h:34: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'XF86XK_MonBrightnessUp'

./input.c: In function 'stripTranslations':

./input.c:1706: error: '_ISspace' undeclared (first use in this function)

./input.c:1706: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

./input.c:1706: error: for each function it appears in.)

./input.c: In function 'TranslationsUseKeyword':

./input.c:1787: error: '_ISalnum' undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [input.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-terms/xterm-237 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2361:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die "emake failed."

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed.

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-terms/xterm-237/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-terms/xterm-237/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

Ich hab folgende Dinge durchgeführt

- etc-update 

- emerge --sync

- emerge -depclean

- revdep-rebuild

- uvm. : ) 

Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen was das für ein Problem ist ??

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

mfg gentoo_usrLast edited by gentoo_usr on Thu Dec 25, 2008 10:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

Das angemoserte File /usr/include/X11/XF86keysym.h gehört zu x11-proto/xproto. Vielleicht hilft es, dieses mal mit 

```
emerge -1 xproto
```

getrennt zu emergen?

----------

## gentoo_usr

Ich hab jetzt wirklich lange an diesem Problem rumgemacht....

Das wars, ich hab das zwar auch gelesen mit dem xf86.. aber wusste nicht das das zu xproto gehört.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

MFG

Gentoo_usr

----------

## Josef.95

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> Das wars, ich hab das zwar auch gelesen mit dem xf86.. aber wusste nicht das das zu xproto gehört.

 

Eine schöne Möglichkeit so etwas herauszufinden bietet zb "equery" , enthalten in "app-portage/gentoolkit"

```
# equery belongs XF86keysym.h

[ Searching for file(s) XF86keysym.h in *... ]

x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13 (/usr/include/X11/XF86keysym.h)
```

MfG u. schöne Feiertage

----------

## gentoo_usr

Guter Tip,

vielen Dank dafür, hab schon lange nach so etwas gesucht.

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

